# MAC - Alice + Olivia - July 10



## Susanne (Apr 3, 2010)

Place all your *Alice + Olivia* swatches and product photographs in this thread - please ensure that your images are clear, in focus and as colour-accurate as possible! For the sake of clarity, I ask that official product images and swatches (those that you would find on a mailer postcard, sourced from MAC or posted on the official MAC website) are not posted in this thread.

Please remember that Specktra has a posting guideline that all posted images be no wider than 640 pixels or higher than 800 pixels - if your image is any larger than that, please make a text link to the image instead.​








Check out the *Alice + Olivia discussion* for the latest spicy dish.


----------



## AudreyNicole (Apr 14, 2010)

Thanks Erine 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




The boxes are sleeves like with tabloid beauty.



sorry, the pigments got a bit messy.


----------



## bbgillian (Jul 1, 2010)

Will post swatch later.


----------



## Junkie (Jul 1, 2010)

L-R: Parrot, Partylicious, Big T





L-R: Partylicious, Teal p/m





L-R: Later [foiled], Top Knot eyeshadow





L-R: Pink Opal pigment, If It Sparkles





I.Want.Candy - spread lightly, opaque, sheered out





Naked lip/Sheer-medium build of I.Want.Candy

*Just a heads up, the pigments have a lot of sparkle fall out.*


----------



## sleepyhead (Jul 5, 2010)

Partylicious vs MUFE star powder 906, parrot eyeshadow, Pure Luxe Tahiti ultimate eyeliner, cool heat eyeshadow, Big T eyeshadow, teal pigment, and tres teal mineralize eyeshadow
natural lighting (outdoor)






Later. vs young punk MES, black GPS, black GPS layered with glitters, Fertile eyeshadow, Top hat eyeshadow, and deep purple pigment
natural lighting (indoor)






If It Sparkles vs Pink Opal
natural lighting (indoor)





bathroom lighting so you can see the sparkles in if it sparkles, but not in pink opal


----------



## sleepyhead (Jul 6, 2010)

arm swatches of the pigments (flash light)
left to right: later., partylicious, and if it sparkles...




the strip on the left is swatched "wet" with mixing medium, the one the right is applied dry. top half is on bare skin, bottom half is on NC20 (studio sculpt) foundation

look how sparkly later is! it's actually even MORE sparkly in real life!


more swatches of partylicious pigment. 
both applied dry. the one on the left is padded on (no rubbing) the one on the right is blended (i just ran my finger over it a couple of times)









see how it turns more green and shimmery when it's "rubbed in"


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 7, 2010)

Later pigment top: dry, bottom: with fix+


----------



## Junkie (Jul 8, 2010)

Somewhat better ones (natural light)


----------



## annielise (Jul 8, 2010)

Military





So Rich So Pretty





L-R: Partylicious, If It Sparkles, Later.















Partylicious





If It Sparkles





Later.





http://farm5.static.flickr.com/4137/...b14530c15d.jpg





L-R: Sparklicious, I.Want.Candy, If It's Pink





Sparklicious





I.Want.Candy





If It's Pink


----------



## Shadowy Lady (Jul 8, 2010)

Left to right: Nars South Pacific duo (teal side), Cool Heat, MUFE #83, Partylicious Dry, Partylicious wet





Left to right: Barry M #23 dazzle dust, Young Punk MES, Later dry, Later wet


----------



## Yushimi (Jul 8, 2010)

Mutiny (bottom left in the cap), Partylicious, Later.






Partylicious (Left), Later (Right)
Swatched dry






Military (Pinky), Studded (Ring Finger), Black Enough? (Middle)

It's like if Studded and Black Enough? had a baby...lolz and the baby is Military. Military is a VERY dark grey sparkle-matte-finish. 






Hope this helped


----------



## shontay07108 (Jul 8, 2010)

I Want Candy





I Want Candy Top, Left


----------



## starfck (Jul 8, 2010)

partylicious & later.





SWATCHES!


----------



## obscuria (Jul 9, 2010)

Morning After Nail Polish.

It's a bit messy, I haven't cleaned up the edges yet.


----------



## riotlove (Jul 10, 2010)

out of boredom and wonder i decided to see if the a+o pigments were able to be transformed by bases. conclusion: partylicious is a yes, later is a notta, if it sparkles doesn't care(except black) and if it sparkles and pink opal are identical.

partylicious:
bases- none, udpp, hard candy intensif-eye shadow stick in moody, sea me shadestick, ud 24/7 liner in electric, sephora e/l in 085, mac pop blue duo(in next picture i added nyx milk jumbo pencil under)




w/ partylicious(and milk as said b4)





later:
bases- none, udpp, nyx milk jumbo pencil, mac iris eyes fluidline, mac madly magenta ccb, nyx black bean jumbo pencil, mac existential paint, mac lithograph fluidline




w/ later





i forgot to take pictures of just the bases but they go in this order- none, udpp, nyx milk jumbo pencil, nyx black bean jumbo pencil, nyx cottage cheese jumbo pencil
also pink opal is on the bottom half and if it sparkles is on the top. i see no difference!





my arm is around nw25 right now for reference


----------



## Kayla Shevonne (Jul 10, 2010)

"Military":





"Morning.After":





"So Rich So Pretty":


----------



## RayannaBanana (Jul 13, 2010)




----------



## marusia (Jul 14, 2010)

NC15 for reference...
If it sparkles, foiled with Fix+, Partylicious, foiled with Fix+, Later., foiled with Fix+.


----------



## Flaminbird (Jul 16, 2010)

Partylicious compared with Mutiny. Rollickin as a base.


----------



## GlamQueen21 (Jul 20, 2010)

I.Want.Candy. Dazzleglass Creme


----------



## spectrolite (Jul 20, 2010)




----------



## ahimsa (Aug 4, 2010)

Here are my photos of Alice+Olivia Morning After. They've been color-corrected for accuracy. =) Enjoy!


----------



## AllThingsGirly (Aug 5, 2010)

later, partylicious and if it sparkles...










if it sparkles...





compared with your ladyship, frost, vanilla and pink opal





later





partylicious





compared with teal, bell bottom blue and blue (rebel rock)


----------



## AndSparkle (Aug 11, 2010)

Partylicious Pigment - (l-r) dry, foiled with fix+, over bare study p/p, over delft p/p & over blackground p/p


----------

